# Went to jail



## Newtricks (Jul 20, 2014)

June 1st I got arrested for driving while intoxicated, hadn't had a drink in about eight hours, still blew 0.26, this really sucks, spent 3 days in city jail and 4 days in county jail before being cut loose. Now I have to do nine months of alkeyhol school, surrender my license and jump through whatever hoops they put in front of me. The last time I had trouble with the court was in 1983, back then the Bulls segregated everyone by what you looked like, now they ask you stupid questions and go from there.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry but a .26 and most people couldn't even walk, let alone drive. If a gap of 8 hours had passed since your last drink you must have been swimming in a rum barrel. As a former heavy drinker I can understand but not sympathize. Take the time off to look introspectively. Since I stopped drinking my life has greatly improved and I no longer wake up with strange dents in my vehicles.


----------



## runnah (Jul 20, 2014)

Good. I hope you never get behind the wheel of a car again.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2014)

One of my best motorcycle friends was killed by a (person who made a bad decision) like you


----------



## pgriz (Jul 20, 2014)

Alcohol is metabolized at a rate of about .01% per hour (about 7-14 gm/hr).  To have a reading of 0.26 after 8 hours means that you had a reading of 0.34 at the beginning of those 8 hours.  That level is associated with severe impairement (central nervous system, liver, kidneys, etc.), and for those not used to this level of alcohol, even death by alcohol poisoning.  The ability to reason is essentially gone by 0.10.  The ability to remember is severely compromised by 0.2.  The ability to control your body is compromised by 0.3.  You were in no state to do anything for at least 24 hours after your drinking binge, never mind after 8 hours.  This is more than a wake-up call.


----------



## Tee (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope you let this sink in how fortunate you were to not have killed someone. You need help.  Get off the booze.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 20, 2014)

You need to get your **** together, realize you have a severe problem, and do something about it. Before you kill yourself, or worse yet somebody else.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 20, 2014)

I sense this thread will be closed soon. 

As someone whose life was greatly influenced by alcohol (not mine, don't get me wrong) and being in numerous situation in a car while someone like you was driving, I have nothing, I mean nothing nice and even polite to tell you!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 20, 2014)

The good news is there is a way and people do 'get' it. Don't scoff an opportunity is looking you in the face, grab it.


----------



## mishele (Jul 20, 2014)

Get help, friend. This should be a wake up call. I wish you the best on your journey to sobriety.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 20, 2014)

Hope you got a blood test done.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 20, 2014)

I realize this is a touchy subject, but i am only going to say this once...Whatever your personal feelings are,  keep it civil, the mans trying to come to terms with this. 
no further warnings will be given. 
despite an obvious lapse of good judgement, as far as i can tell, whether by luck, serendipity, or divine intervention,   Newtricks was not involved in any accidents, nor was anyone injured....so either help out with a TPF intervention, or  back the **** off if you cant say anything useful. 

also, I will not be closing this thread unless by OP request. I don't close threads. I will hand out temp bans instead.


End of line.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 20, 2014)

Errors in judgment happen to us all. As a positive, no one was hurt. We can all be positive about that.


----------



## Tee (Jul 20, 2014)

Judging by the tone (or interpretation) of the OP's opening post, I did not gather a feeling of remorse.  As such, the replies are warranted and hopefully serve as a wake-up call to the OP.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 20, 2014)

Sometimes people express regrets in strange ways but I'm not saying this is the case. OP has reached out for help (?)


----------



## pgriz (Jul 20, 2014)

Tee said:


> Judging by the tone (or interpretation) of the OP's opening post, I did not gather a feeling of remorse.  As such, the replies are warranted and hopefully serve as a wake-up call to the OP.



I did a little calculation and based on Anthony's mass, worked out that he consumed the equivalent of 2-3 liters of wine.  The fact that Anthony shared this information with us indicates that he's aware, but perhaps has not yet decided to act on whatever causes him to drink to that level.  We all know that what he did was not right, and I think Anthony does too, although he may not have reconciled it in his mind as to what this level of consumption of alcohol is telling him.  Let us all be thankful that no-one was hurt (that we know of), and that this admission allows Anthony to start making the changes that need to be made.  Abuse of alcohol often starts out as a coping mechanism, and the reason for needing coping with needs to be addressed.  We cannot do it for him, and he has to want to do it.  Anthony, if you read this post, please get the counselling you need, both for the alcohol and for whatever has caused you the pain you're trying to drown.


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't read anything that sounded like reaching out for help, being contrite, or apologetic .
I hear a guy that is whining that he now has to pay a stiff price for his actions and decisions, and wants everyone to feel sorry for him.



Newtricks said:


> _Now I have to do nine months of alkeyhol school_, surrender my license and _jump through whatever hoops they put in front of me_. The last time I had trouble with the court was in 1983, back then the Bulls segregated everyone by what you looked like, now they ask you stupid questions and go from there.



I think the "Bulls" that "ask you stupid questions and go from there." refer to higher ranking prison guards/staff, and the OP got to 'room' and 'interact' with some people he didn't think he should have had to.


----------



## BGeise (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry bud not sorry for you


----------



## runnah (Jul 20, 2014)

KmH said:


> I don't read anything that sounded like reaching out for help, being contrite, or apologetic . I hear a guy that is whining that he now has to pay a stiff price for his actions and decisions, and wants everyone to feel sorry for him.



Agreed.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 20, 2014)

Drive safe, stay safe and keep others safe.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 20, 2014)

Please get some help, and call a cab if there's a next time.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 20, 2014)

I've already said that I have nothing nice to say...

My opinion is something between Paul's and KmH's. 

I actually deleted the rest of what I wrote because I just can't be nice regarding this subject.


----------



## Designer (Jul 20, 2014)

O.K., I'll go for being the odd man out on this one.  I for one am not going to pile on.  I can imagine how it must feel.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> I can imagine how it must feel.


what?


----------



## Designer (Jul 20, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine how it must feel.
> ...


I'm very empathetic.

Odd man out.


----------



## Rob99 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a bike for sale on eBay.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



I agree with you. I try not to judge. Judge not lest ye be judged sort of thing. I have never been in the situation he is in. However, in my younger days I did make errors in judgment where I did foolish things like drive when I shouldn't have once or twice. I was just blessed that I never hurt anyone and was never caught. To err is human and I don't see how piling on is gonna be helpful in this situation either.


I also want to state that I'm not judging those who want to pass judgement either. I'm just saying I choose not to.


----------



## sashbar (Jul 20, 2014)

I am not a judge and I am not a policeman. And I am not going to demonstare my moral high ground. I just wish it will never happen to the OP again.


----------



## snerd (Jul 20, 2014)

When I was growing up in the late 60's early '70's, it was a really big joke, alcoholism. People even made a living emulating drunks in the media! All the chic shows had people drinking in them, Laugh In, Dean Martin, The Rat Pack, etc. Ha ha hee hee, all one big funny funny! 

Not so funny nowadays. I don't guess you could ever know what it's like to kill someone............ until after you do it. Then it's too late. This big fat second chance should be taken immediately!!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 20, 2014)

Wait...a breakthrough.... Snerd is making sense, is he off his drugs? From surgery as you may know
i am of the age that drinking AND driving actually wasn't a crime!  Yikes! The stuff we all must have done in our foolish days.

i wonder what Freud would say of the comments here ...does Designer have someone close that has/ had a problem as he seems sympathetic, and Maria has no one in her life too understand this problem?  Just guessing, I unfortunately have a family member with this problem and it makes you want to love them and help them but worry every day even when things are great for so long.

My comment is that I wish when someone does something stupid, whatever it is, do NOT take someone with you. I wish the OP well in this situation.
Nancy


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 20, 2014)

Been there done that for way to long but 23 years sober today thanks to a good support group.Hopefully this was your bottom and this is your wake up call.Consider your self very lucky you did not kill some one or your self.My only advice is to find a support group Like AA, it works if you work it.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 20, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Sorry but a .26 and most people couldn't even walk, let alone drive.



I'm 6' 3" 290lbs doesn't make me bullet proof - just tolerant.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 20, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Alcohol is metabolized at a rate of about .01% per hour (about 7-14 gm/hr).  To have a reading of 0.26 after 8 hours means that you had a reading of 0.34 at the beginning of those 8 hours.  That level is associated with severe impairement (central nervous system, liver, kidneys, etc.), and for those not used to this level of alcohol, even death by alcohol poisoning.  The ability to reason is essentially gone by 0.10.  The ability to remember is severely compromised by 0.2.  The ability to control your body is compromised by 0.3.  You were in no state to do anything for at least 24 hours after your drinking binge, never mind after 8 hours.  This is more than a wake-up call.



Yes, you are right! I f***d up, and I know it, I'm very fortunate I didn't kill someone. I made this post only come clean to my pears.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 20, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Been there done that for way to long but 23 years sober today thanks to a good support group.Hopefully this was your bottom and this is your wake up call.Consider your self very lucky you did not kill some one or your self.My only advice is to find a support group Like AA, it works if you work it.



I was sober 14 years (AA), started drinking again after rupturing a lumbar disc.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 20, 2014)

What a sad situation to be in all around. 

While I understand everyones stance in this thread, public bashing doesnt generally make anyone remorseful. From my experience, it tends to turn one into "defense mode"

NewTricks, I hope you find the peace you need to move forward from this phase of your life, into a better, Brighter, and sober future.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 20, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> NewTricks, I hope you find the peace you need to move forward from this phase of your life, into a better, Brighter, and sober future.



Thank you!


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 20, 2014)

I got sober in 1987, and stayed so until 2001 when I ruptured the inter-vertebral disc between L4 and L3. It is not an accuse for for picking up the bottle again, it is why I started drinking again.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 20, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Been there done that for way to long but 23 years sober today thanks to a good support group.Hopefully this was your bottom and this is your wake up call.Consider your self very lucky you did not kill some one or your self.My only advice is to find a support group Like AA, it works if you work it.
> ...


It happens many slip but its not to late this time to go back on the wagon.My sponsor used to say before I pick up the first drink,pick up the phone first and call him then go to a meeting. He also use to say stop drinking is only the tip of the iceberg.He was so right and was a very wise man. He long passed away but was a good friend to me.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't drink mostly because I dislike the taste of most alcohol and I have a hard time knowing when I'm getting drunk and how fast. So I don't really have a point of reference for how drunk .26 is (in terms of motor and psychological impairment).

I'm not trying to patronize you or trivialize your struggle, because I really don't have much perspective on it in a personal sense, but I do hope you don't get behind a wheel again after drinking. Coming from a household with a mother who abused alcohol and an even more alcoholic stepmother, there are no winners in that situation. 

On a side note, damn, people in this thread sure did become keyboard warriors all of a sudden. The "served you right" attitude generally only garners resentment or defensiveness from the affected party. It seems pretty counter-productive.


----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Yet, sometimes the truth needs to sting a little to be effective. I don't begrudge any person any amount they want to drink. But getting behind the wheel of an automobile while doing so is inexcusable. It should ruffle a few feathers.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 21, 2014)

snerd said:


> Yet, sometimes the truth needs to sting a little to be effective. I don't begrudge any person any amount they want to drink. But getting behind the wheel of an automobile while doing so is inexcusable. It should ruffle a few feathers.



Yeah but I've never known anyone to get help with a detrimental issue thanks to self-righteous one liners. :/

(Yeah I know that's worded strange.)


----------



## mmaria (Jul 21, 2014)

Designer said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...





NancyMoranG said:


> i wonder what Freud would say of the comments here ...does Designer have someone close that has/ had a problem as he seems sympathetic, and Maria has no one in her life too understand this problem?  Just guessing,


Nancy, I guess you didn't see my post in the first page. I have a very close experience with alcohol, it lasts trough whole of my life and that's why I can't be that "supportive", if you guys call participating in this thread "supportive."

It was late for me so I logged out before Designer replied on my question and I can't speak for him.

One of the things you have to learn in order to stay "sane" when you're faced regularly with alcoholic behavior  is not to judge people. I don't judge op and I don't look down on people, whatever they decide to do with their life, because, it's theirs life after all. However, I do have opinion on this subject because I'm one of the people who are on that other side and suffer the consequences of someone's alcoholism. 

Alcohol is a flaming subject for me,and I do my best to be as objective as I could. Seeing this morning that op returned and post something again, I respect that. I also respect everyone who wants to help, but helping op will demand more then being in this thread and taking "judge-not judge" role.

And also, I am very empathetic, and much more than an average person is. I do empathize every time when "tomorrow, after alcohol is gone out of the system" happens. Does that mean that I approve it? No.

It's easy for anyone of us to say our opinion here, in civil or not civil way. It's easy to make this thread "I'm not one to judge" "you're an ass" and so on. The fact is, this is about op and I seriously doubt that a few thoughts written here will help him. Especially seeing all classic signs in his posts, and who has a valid experience regarding this subject will know what I'm talking about. 

I may be completely wrong though... but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jul 21, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> I got sober in 1987, and stayed so until 2001 when I ruptured the inter-vertebral disc between L4 and L3. It is not an accuse for for picking up the bottle again, it is why I started drinking again.



I went to a big AA speaker meeting a long time ago and the guy was supposed to have 29 years of sobriety. I was pretty new to recovery and was impressed and looking forward to what wisdom he might impart on us. Boy was I surprised when he said that 4 months previous, he came to the conclusion that, for a while, he was just looking for an excuse to drink again, after 29 years of sobriety. He said his excuse turned out to be that his wife died of cancer. And now all he had was 4 months of sobriety - the same as me.

It was difficult for me, at that time, because I believed there would come a time that drinking would no longer be a problem for me. I wasn't sure I if it would just become natural for me not to drink, or if I ever did after a long enough period of not drinking, that I might be able to do it like normal people did. After listening to his story that night, I realized I would never be truly free of my disease, addiction, problem or whatever you want to call it. I call it addiction because alcohol was not my favorite drug, it was just my first and always my backup.

It is still a mystery to me why I never got a DUI or had an accident. Seems like there was a long period I was loaded every time I got behind the wheel (or handlebars of my motorcycle). I don't know why I didn't die my last day of getting loaded. I was in a stolen van, driving 50-70 mph down a logging road in the mountains, pissed off because my attempt to end my life had failed and I just didn't care if I went off a steep embankment or slammed into a tree.

Here it is, 29 years of my own sobriety later and I still remember that guy's story and how every day is a chance for me to stay sober and do so many things I only thought I could do well enough while drinking and know I am doing them better today and without any regret. There have been a few obstacles in my life that I could have easily used for an excuse to start getting loaded again. I've lost jobs, relatives have died, girlfriends have broken up with me (or I them) and I've seen a number of my AA friends go back to drinking with very little apparent consequence at the time. Most have since died.

Seven years ago I found out I had lung disease and was given "two, maybe three years." My closest friend mentioned several times that I could go back to drinking and drugging without much worry now. But he's wrong. I never got to that complacent place where I thought not drinking would be natural. But I did come to the realization that the drinking and drugging was just a tiny part of my real problems. And I would never be able to solve any of my real problems as long as I masked them with booze and dope.

So, I know that I could die in my sleep or have another heart attack at any time. My goal is to do that sober. Until that time comes, I will keep practicing being a better human and try to learn how to take better pictures. I don't know if you find any of this helpful, but it helped me to write it. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to turn your mistake into a lesson for me.

Jim


----------



## jaomul (Jul 21, 2014)

When I was younger (and I am not talking the 60s- I am 39) there was no way I or my close friends would drink and drive. However we never considered driving the next day as a risk. Yes, the hangover was there, but to me at least it just meant the system was a bit off, not that alcahol was still there. Yes this was wrong, ignorant and misinformed.

About 10-15 years ago a road campaign in Ireland started focussing on how long alcahol stayed in system and how a nights or few hours sleep didn't necessarily sober you up. Coffee doesn't sober you up, cold showers don't sober you up.

Attitudes changed here, mine also. Now a night out involves a plan to get home and a plan to not have to drive early the next day, the campaign educated us.

I read the OP different to some. I am not a mind reader so could be wrong but it comes across to me as frustration. To even write it to me is admitting a wrong.

I am glad no one was hurt here. Hopefully this experience has been a lesson to anyone involved or even reading the posts.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 21, 2014)

Why don't you consider picking up your camera instead of the bottle?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Why don't you consider picking up your camera instead of the bottle?


 Because, I quote: " 2001 he ruptured the inter-vertebral disc between L4 and L3.

It is not an excuse but, it is why...."


He's just not ready to face himself and admit, and he's still looking for excuses.  


(mods feel free to delete this comment)


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Why don't you consider picking up your camera instead of the bottle?


Easier said then done but yea its a great Idea. Look a CoastalConn that stopped drinking and picked up a camera and look at the amazing skill today.I am honored to be one to see his amazing wildlife work and know him as a TPF member. I rather do curls with my camera then a bottle any day and its a healthy addiction.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck with trying to quit. I have no experience with alcoholism of any sort, but we all make dumb mistakes. Accept the consequences, and move on.


----------



## ffarl (Jul 21, 2014)

We've all made stupid decisions.  If someone drinks enough to blow a 2.-something 8 hours later, they are far beyond the realm of "Bad Decisions".  They are in the grips of something tougher than most of us have ever dealt with, and are in need of help.  I hope that this motivates you to get the help you need.  Peoples' comments in this thread reflect their own experiences with alcoholism, be it first hand or otherwise.   I hope you'll read their passion as a testament to how much further down the spiral one can go than where you are now.  It sounds like there's still time to get it together before all of your decisions are made for you.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 21, 2014)

ffarl is absolutely right, our responses to something like this are generally reflections of our own experiences with alcoholism and its consequences.
Yes, we ALL make stupid mistakes, bad choices--some of the ones I made when I was younger, well it was sheer luck that they did not result in disastrous consequences.  

My own experiences with alcoholism are long and varied. I had an alcoholic father, but he was not the "typical" alcoholic (if there truly is such a thing). He worked hard, never missed a day of work, always came home on time, fixed dinner (he was the main cook in the family, not my mom), and was never, ever violent or loud or argumentative--in fact, he was at the opposite extreme. He simply came home, filled a glass about halfway with water and the rest with bourbon&#8230;and then dispensed with the water the rest of the evening, until he finally stumbled off to bed moments before he passed out.  
He was also my hero, so seeing his alcoholism as a "bad" thing was always hard for me.  He definitely drove drunk on occasion, I'm sure--as has been mentioned, back then, just about everyone who drank did it, sometimes.  Thankfully, he never had an accident.
He quit at the age of about 70. Cold Turkey. I'll never understand how.  But I'll be forever grateful for that next decade I had with him, seeing who he really was without the alcohol, seeing him love on my kids and how they adored him.

My own path could have gone much the same way. At 20, I liked to drink. A lot. And drive my car fast.  I started drinking even when I was alone.  But, luckily, I *got* it that I was on a dangerous path and I made the decision to quit before tragedy happened. I didn't drink again for over 20 years. I've since discovered that I am NOT an alcoholic--I do have some other addictive tendencies I have to watch carefully, but for some reason, thankfully, alcohol and drugs are not temptations to me. Therefore, I *can*, easily, enjoy a glass of wine or two, or a margarita once in a while, and not feel compelled to keep drinking.  But I have empathy with those who have that struggle.

However, I also have the experience of knowing that I could easily have lost my oldest son to a drunk driver. He was hit from behind by a third-time DUI driver, when he'd been driving just over a year (my son, not the other driver).  It totaled his car, but I truly believe if he'd been driving the smaller, newer car *I* had at the time, he'd have been far more seriously injured, or dead.  She hit him going at least 65 mph in a 45 zone, while he was stopped at a turn signal.
The car that was totaled, was his "baby"--it was old, 23 years old--but it had belonged to my father, and my son loved that car because of that connection. It was taken away from him forever.
He also very nearly didn't make his Eagle rank in Scouts because of that accident. He began having some chest pains, and passing out. He was put on very restricted physical activity, which meant he couldn't do the work he needed to get done on some of the merit badges he had left. He was finally cleared to do them and managed to get everything done and his paperwork turned in ONE day before his 18th birthday (the deadline to make Eagle rank).

When the woman was finally tried, over two years later, because of a technicality, she could only be tried as a 1st-time DUI, which infuriated me.  However, I did get a chance to stand up in court and tell her and the judge exactly what the accident had cost us, beyond just medical bills and replacing a car. It was my fervent hope, not that it made her FEEL bad, but that it woke her up and made her realize that she could just as easily have been sitting there charged with vehicular homicide, and that she could not afford to ever take that risk with other people's lives again.
Unfortunately, for her, I doubt she got that message. Because she was high at the time.
The prosecuting attorney agree to a 2-week jail sentence (time already served) on the condition that she take a drug test, to prove that the counseling/rehab she claimed she was doing was helping. Her attorney then had to admit, in court, "Your honor, my client couldn't pass a drug test right now." 
She got six months instead.

OP: Please, please, please, get help. AA, rehab, whatever it takes. PLEASE&#8230;do NOT risk being the one who ends up taking someone's son or daughter away from them, or taking a young person's mother or father away from them. 
Change your life before you destroy someone else's.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 21, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Been there done that for way to long but 23 years sober today thanks to a good support group.Hopefully this was your bottom and this is your wake up call.Consider your self very lucky you did not kill some one or your self.My only advice is to find a support group Like AA, it works if you work it.



Ed Wade, my sponsor died in 2002 (he got sober the year I was born 1962), I really miss that man. Even though I'm no longer sober, I continue to work the steps and apply the 12 and 12 in my daily life.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 21, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you consider picking up your camera instead of the bottle?
> ...



I dont agree with this. There is always a cause. To me it sounds like he is simply explaining the REASON, or the CAUSE, but said its "not an excuse." Sometimes knowing the why can help you move forward. Its always hard to understand peoples meaning behind their words through text. You cant hear tone of voice, you cant see facial expression. But I would like to think we are reading him wrong. 

I know when I have so much inner turmoil, sometimes there is a disconnect between my thoughts and what actually comes out of my mouth.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 21, 2014)

JimMcClain said:


> Here it is, 29 years of my own sobriety later and I still remember that guy's story and how every day is a chance for me to stay sober and do so many things I only thought I could do well enough while drinking and know I am doing them better today and without any regret. There have been a few obstacles in my life that I could have easily used for an excuse to start getting loaded again. I've lost jobs, relatives have died, girlfriends have broken up with me (or I them) and I've seen a number of my AA friends go back to drinking with very little apparent consequence at the time. Most have since died.
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim.


----------



## Rob99 (Jul 21, 2014)

But it is an excuse. Drinking is a choice and getting behind the wheel is a choice. There is no reason, there is no cause other than his personal choice to do it. 

You want to drink everyday to hide your problems, fine, do it, that's your CHOICE. But don't put other innocent life's at risk because of your CHOICE to drink and drive.

Man up and accept the punishment. You made a senseless and selfish choice and got caught. No excuses, you wouldn't have to "jump through hoops" or deal with corrections officers who are just doing the job law makers say they have to if you didn't choose to break the law. 

Best of luck, I hope you find peace in something other than drinking.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 21, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you consider picking up your camera instead of the bottle?
> ...



Injuries suck, especially when they prevent you from doing things that helps keep you sane or in this case sober. 

Anyhow, after having lost family members to drunk drivers as well as lost family to drug and alcohol abuse, stating I'm not a fan of drinking and doing drugs is an understatement. This however does't mean that I'm judgmental. Chemical dependency is horrible and not something that can be cured. I've seen people sobar 20yrs all of a sudden started drinking again. Its not a question "if" they will start up again, "it's when." Alcohol and drugs are opertunistic and patient beings. They patiently wait and look for that one moment of weakness in order to strike. It could be 5 years or 50 yrs. In this case, the OP was injured and wasn't physically able to do much outside of the one thing he was trying to avoid. I don't believe in AA either. How many of you have sat through an AA meeting? How many have sat through multiple meetings a week and how many of you have sat through multiple meetings a year etc? All people sat around talking about is drinking, day in and day out, sun up, till sun down. How in the hell can one get sober continuously talking about drinking for a month year, decade, century? Hell, I don't drink and I leave meetings thinking about drinking! There is a reason AA only has a 15% success rate. The longest sober person I seen slip was after 20 years and that person only attended AA meetings once a year...on their AA birthday. They probably would have made it longer had they had skipped the birthday party uh? Shameless joke, there is a best selling book that could be written about that person's life...it gives all new meaning to the saying truth is stranger than fiction. I honestly can't see how they made it a week without a drink let alone 20 years. 

As for the OP, you know everything we can possibly tell you like put the plug in the jug and one drink is not enough and a million is too many etc. I don't know what advice to give you but what I will say want come out of an AA book. We all have demons, some are worse than others. You need to set them down individually and set them straight! Consider this a warning, being arrested for DUI is one thing, being arrested for vehicular manslaughter is a completely different story. Your demons are a cake walked compared to that. If all else fails, fake it till you make it...go find some sober person and mimic their every move. I like to keep large lego sets in the closest for rainy days...the large the set, the better. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a prescription for Oxycontin, and am approved for medical marijuana... there are times when bourbon just works better. Driving in the car when I've been using anything is simply stupid, I f***ed up and am publicly admitting it.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 21, 2014)

Rob99 said:


> But it is an excuse. Drinking is a choice and getting behind the wheel is a choice. There is no reason, there is no cause other than his personal choice to do it.
> 
> You want to drink everyday to hide your problems, fine, do it, that's your CHOICE. But don't put other innocent life's at risk because of your CHOICE to drink and drive.
> 
> Man up and accept the punishment. You made a senseless and selfish choice and got caught. No excuses, you wouldn't have to "jump through hoops" or deal with corrections officers who are just doing the job law makers say they have to if you didn't choose to break the law.



You are right! I'm not making excuses, I stood and did what was asked of me because I f***ed up.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 21, 2014)

An excuse implies justification. I don't think that's what going on here.


----------



## Newtricks (Jul 21, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> An excuse implies justification. I don't think that's what going on here.



You are right, I stepped on my di**, made a bad choice, and am paying the price for f***ing up. I am not looking for forgiveness, simply sharing the fact.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 21, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> You are right, I stepped on my di**, made a bad choice, and am paying the price for f***ing up. I am not looking for forgiveness, simply sharing the fact.



Just be good and move on. The past is the past


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 21, 2014)

The first thing I did is stop hanging at the bar that was owned and operated by the CT Hells Angles bad ,bad, bad place. Liquor, Nose candy, and whores and pretty much anything you wanted including a whip ass if you said the wrong thing to some one. Then lost the so called friends I use to drink and have cocaine parties with.That was pretty much daily but new years was like eight ball heaven and It looked like a snow storm pretty much all the time. Most of the people I partied with are dead from alcohol related, drugs or suicide. Found one of my friends dead hanging in his garage and the hole time just kept thinking his poor mom and the lives destroyed. Alcohol and cocaine went hand in hand for many of my friends and I and no one to blame but my self. Once I started making better choices in my life things just started falling in place.Better jobs, better friends, better love life and so forth. I am not always happy and have stress like every once else and I have emphysema ( COPD)  from smoking but nothing compares to where I was from the age of seventeen up until 28 years old and the slow death of drinking and drugging.


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 21, 2014)

I do not drink nor pretend to know much about alcohol apart from taking pictures of them and making up stories about them (e.g., my school project for submission this coming Thursday) but I was married to an alcoholic at the time I was too young to know one from a bar of soap because I wasn't raised in that kind of environment...it lasted 18 years because we were taught to believe that we must stick with our husband for better or worst. It wasn't a pleasant life. The good that came out of it was that he was not a violent person once he is drunk, just asleep...so I practically raised our kids almost alone, go to work, go to sleep, etc. We never had a fight at all nor a harsh word against one another. 'Been in and out of one drying out centre after the other. Anyway, he died with half a lung, almost no kidneys and was in a pitiful state. He was too sick to even bothered. I still care about him. Every now and then I still missed him. 

Please get help. It is not too late yet...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck to you Newtricks and glad you did not hurt anyone.


----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > An excuse implies justification. I don't think that's what going on here.
> ...



Forgiveness "always" comes with confession. We are a lucky people indeed. It's a very brave thing you have done, admitting and acknowledging it publicly. Good luck, and feel free to PM anytime.


----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Also................. does anyone know the significance of...............

 N-44???????!!!!!!!!!

LOL!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 21, 2014)

You are quite lucky in that you are alive to post this message and that everyone in your path is also.
No sympathy here.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 21, 2014)

Let he who have not sinned cast the first stone.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 21, 2014)

well... I am glad I read all posts in this thread because a few people have actually said some good things.


----------

